# ordered first table



## COBRA1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ordered my first router table last nite. Bought xm extension table from MLCS. I have limited space. If it will not go on my rigid saw I'll make a break down base so I can store it out of the way. I looked a router table depot but they were out of stock and both tables look the same.

Any one have experience with this table.

Rich


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Sweet!*



COBRA1 said:


> Ordered my first router table last nite. Bought xm extension table from MLCS. I have limited space. If it will not go on my rigid saw I'll make a break down base so I can store it out of the way. I looked a router table depot but they were out of stock and both tables look the same.
> 
> Any one have experience with this table.
> 
> Rich


*SWEET!*:sold:


In my experience, you may have a problem of it tilting downward at it's extreme, depending on the mounting method. Don't be afraid to put in a pair of diagonal braces to keep both surfaces level. This will show up when you try to cross cut a piece on the table saw and a gap shows up under the end of the board.
Check out what I did to my home-brew extension to solve this.
http://www.ourpage.org/router (near the end)
You "could" use wood struts with T-nuts in the ends for an adjustment instead of the 1/2" sq steel tubes I used.
If there's any help I can give you on this method, give a shout!

Cordially,
Gerry


----------

